# We can make a difference..



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I know this was posted elsewhere, but proof that if we can band together we can have an impact. Club Stogie gets mentioned in the St.Petersburg paper.

http://www.sptimes.com/2007/07/25/Business/Senator_caught_in_cig.shtml


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Gorillas, keep fighting the good fight...

Paul, thanks for the link..


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

:tu :u :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

AWESOME!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Very nice!

Can you believe Obama hasn't called me back yet?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Keepin it real Paul..:tu


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Excellent work Paul and CS!!


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Da#m It!!!! I ran out of space while posting a comment....


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

keep fighting gorillas! Harass the hell outta your represenatives!!!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

It's good to know there's at least one representative out there that knows of and understands the punitive nature of that 20,000%. That's the first mention I've seen of the fact in a mainstream (non-cigar related) media article.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Can you believe Obama hasn't called me back yet?


He hasn't responded to my letters or emails yet either. He must not want to be president that bad.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

4WheelVFR said:


> He hasn't responded to my letters or emails yet either. He must not want to be president that bad.


Yup...I am done campaigning door-to-door for him on my days off.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice to see that efforts indeed get acknowledged! Keep up the good fight...I'd hate to have to start smoking fescue or centipede stogies just to be able to afford them!!! :ss


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

CS can make an impact on this legislation. Congress when they want to get re-elected/elected they primarily go after three segements of society....Baby Boomers, Military and NRA. CS can and is has made an impact For example over 700 members viewed the site today and as of 1031 pm EST their are over 300 non-members viewing. Some of us belong to other forums, black powder shooting to wine and food forums. If everyone belongs to another forum, starts a blog - the thousand generates more support when they relise that they are next to be regulated to death, unless your in the tofu industry. 

Cigar and tobacco smokers are currently in the lime light for eliminiation, once the taxes start rolling in the industry goes to he11 in a hand basket, so Congress will then pull their tax/regulation/control gun on fast food (they have been under the bad industry list for some time), wine beer and spirits and any other industry-luxury-past time activities (hunting fishing racing all the ball games,,,,ect....) as well as any other part of freedom, liberty and persuit of welth and happiness the elected officals "FEEL" (emotion based) that it needs to be regulated, taxed to death or reigned-in because we, the common man or woman are incapable to make "the correct decisions in life" - to attain the all natural, fat and smoke free society; where everyone will live to be 200 years of age sitting around the eco-friendly fake campfire singing happy-happy songs. Ahhhhhhhh!:al:al:al:ss time to get off the :sb


----------

